# Effectiveness of Government Supports



## Purple (5 May 2022)

There's a very interesting article in the New York Times discussing the effectiveness of their Federal Covid supports. 
What stands out to me is that _"economist Michael Dalton found that every $1 in wages that would have been lost without the Paycheck Protection Program cost $4.13 in relief money."_

I wonder what a proper analysis here would look like but I suspect that we did a considerably better job.


----------

